# Anyone use Ooma, Nettalk duo, magic jack???



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Always looking to cut expenses. I looked at the reviews for these internet phone boxes and wondered if any of you used one?
Cable company is bending me over on a monthly phone bill and it's just not worth it.
Not ready to go with just a cell phone yet. Too many customers know me by my landline #.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I've wondered, too. I know some use skype? I tried to download it to call a friend (from another forum) international, but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cell phone only all the way. Ditched land line over a year ago with no regrets. I should have never gave clients my land number anyway. Had some Amish guys that would start ringing the landline if i didn't answer the cell.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

_We just switched to the magic jack plus. seems to be working fine ... but you still have to have a DSL. We have that with Verizon ... just a data line._


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

After reading the reviews, I think I'm gonna try the net talk duo. I'm spending $700/yr for a landline. This looks like it'll save me 90% off that.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I turned my landline off and ported my old number to a new cell number. It cost me $10 a month to add the line to my verizon plan.


----------

